# The creek



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

There is a small stream that flows near the family cabin. The fish population is dominated by naturally reproducing brook trout that are high on color but very low on size.



It is here where my father took me as a toddler to catch my first fish. I spent countless hours here in my youth and young adulthood fishing its shaded holes. The memories are countless.

Every year, as I proceed further into geezerhood, I still come here at least once per year to fish it. I still feel compelled to do it as I did as a kid. I dig up some small whitish worms from the same spot I did 40 years ago, and fish these for bait. Could I use my fly rod as I do elsewhere? Sure, but it just wouldn't feel the same. A quick response to a bite prevents the hungry fish from swallowing the hook so the fish can be safely released, just as I learned many years ago.





I almost never keep any and fish it mainly to know that the fish are still there. All is right with the world after catching a few, just as I've caught these fishes ancestors for many years.

This year, my daughter surprised me by coming with me. This was a rare treat as boys, school, and other interests have long overtaken trips with dad as a priority. We talked, goofed off, and just had a nice afternoon.





The fishing was far from serious, and that was fine by me.



Over my days, I have been blessed to catch a lot of nice fish in cool "destination" locations. I am grateful for the opportunity and hope for many more. I have enjoyed every minute of it. Nevertheless, it is special places like this stream that stimulate me more than the rest to be concerned about conservation, stream access, and land grab politics. The thought of not having the brookies there or not being able to fish the stream just doesn't sound like a very nice situation to live with.

I hope all of you have "the creek" /place like this or find one in your outdoor adventures.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks much for the uplifting post! I too have a place like "the creek" that means very much the same to me. Well done...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I love this post. My special creek is Bluewater Creek in the Zuni Mountains of NM. It was full of 4"-10" naturally reproducing rainbows. I need to take my kids there someday.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the post. I'm going to my 'creek' this week Wed-Sun


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great post. I like it. 8)

.


----------

